# Are any Kings being caught yet?



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Are there any kings being caught off of the pier yet? I thought aboutheading out theretomorrow after work and free-lining a hardtail or something. Also, is there any bait to be caught, or should i pick up some cigar minnows? Thanks.

Corey


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

no, no and yes.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

There was a report of a guy in a kayak who caught a nice king by Navarre Pier, and another caught in Destin.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Be patient...I have my king rod leaning against my tv, in fact im looking at the both of them right now...waiting :banghead


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

40+ lb fish was caught off OIP this evening, a few others were lost. They are here, and they are big.:letsparty


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Pcola got one yesterday evening about 20...heard they jacked up a few big ones but they got lost.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

pcola pier got a 20lb. up yesterday lost two others today we had 2 come through todayoriginally someone thought the first was a cobe and yelled first shot which pissed everbody off cause they had to put their cobe rods back down to get the king rods he took a whole mullet off of someones line then david hooked a 20-30lber but lost him underneath the pier. they also saw 3 cobes caught 1 weighing 21lbs. I believe don't know who caught it saw a big school of jacks caught four total I think.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

clemente from south florida caught the ling

also that fish david hooked was every bit of 15 lbs 

not a 20 or 30 lber

just to make that clear


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry my eyes need work were you there if so what were you wearin im sure i saw you


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

the guy that choked the king twice was using my rod:banghead

i think i was wearing a carhart jacket and blue jeans


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

sent you a pm


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

Fished OIP today. Heard a guy say that one flashed his bait. Other than that nothing. Also heard today that 10 were caught at pcola? is that true?


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

What and where is OIP?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

oip is okaloosa island pier

it is right by the gulfarium


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *Kingfish53 (4/8/2009)*What and where is OIP?


like kingling said its the okaloosa island pier. easier to put OIP


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard all they caught was pomps and spainish out at pcola today I have only heard of that 1 20lber. being caught at pcola


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

well damn. my source is normally correct, i guess he got something mixed up.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

50 pounder today off OIP.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *JoeZ (4/9/2009)*50 pounder today off OIP.


the 8th? what time?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know, I was talking to a kid at the Emerald Coast seminar in Destin and I know he said he hung a 50 and I've only known him to fish the pier so .... I could be wrong, he might have gotten a ride that day.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to catch one so bad I haven't even been lucky enough to see one yet unless it's being carried off the pier.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *JoeZ (4/9/2009)*I don't know, I was talking to a kid at the Emerald Coast seminar in Destin and I know he said he hung a 50 and I've only known him to fish the pier so .... I could be wrong, he might have gotten a ride that day.


i was at the seminar too and didnt hear anyone talking about catching any. really doesnt matter, just cant wait to hook up this year.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Kingfish53 (4/8/2009)*What and where is OIP?


Jokealoosa island Wishing pier oke


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *kingling (4/8/2009)*oip is okaloosa island pier
> 
> 
> 
> it is right by the gulfarium




Thanks for clearing that up for me. I have heard people talk about it on here, but wasn't sure where it was!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The kings are definately here. Caught one and lost a bunch of jigs to them out on the boat today. They should start catching a bunch of them on the pier soon.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

saw several sky today on the boat!


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

How far out were ya'll on the boats?


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

So my old man has this smart-ass for a friend. we were discussing rigs, baits, techniques, etc. about all types of saltwater fishing. i described the type of rig i use for kingwhen im out on the pier. all of a sudden i get my ass chewed by this dickhole about how im a "stupidass" for only using about a foot in between my hook and swivel. so, you guys tell me...what length do you use in between your standard one hook rig for kings? hopefully ya'll wont let me down. i plan on printing this and rubbin it in his fat face.:moon


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually use 12-18 inches in front of my lead hook and don't have any problem with cutoffs. When we fish kings in the keys we only use about 6-10 inches due to the clear water.

Use what works for you and if someone tells you "thats stupid" or "it won't work", then just smile and laugh.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *tunapopper (4/13/2009)*I usually use 12-18 inches in front of my lead hook and don't have any problem with cutoffs. When we fish kings in the keys we only use about 6-10 inches due to the clear water.
> 
> Use what works for you and if someone tells you "thats stupid" or "it won't work", then just smile and laugh.


that what i did. and included the word "queer". haha

but yea a foot is fine.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Kingfish53 (4/12/2009)*How far out were ya'll on the boats?


Between 7 and 15 miles out we were getting strikes andcutoffsfrom kings.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info. True King. Can't wait to go out and catch some.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *John B. (4/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Kingfish53 (4/8/2009)*What and where is OIP?
> ...


I believe we are kicking your arses...And Im pretty sure I have seen you standing on that pier wishing already once this season toooke How many you got off the pier this year:shedevil


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

HAhahahahahhahahha.... Tell em


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (4/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (4/9/2009)*
> ...




touchè sir,

every now and then a blind squirrell finds an acorn oke


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Matt09 (4/13/2009)*HAhahahahahhahahha.... Tell em


i wouldn't be laughing, i haven't seen you catch anything out there much bigger than a bluefish... ever. oke


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Are you referring to me as a blind squirrel or the pier? A blind squirrel may be able to find a nut be he will never get first shot...I guarantee you that.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (4/13/2009)*Are you referring to me as a blind squirrel or the pier? A blind squirrel may be able to find a nut be he will never get first shot...I guarantee you that.




calm down Tex, i was referring to the pier!

i'm just messing with y'all, there are alot of talented fishermen down there


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *John B. (4/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *[email protected] (4/13/2009)*Are you referring to me as a blind squirrel or the pier? A blind squirrel may be able to find a nut be he will never get first shot...I guarantee you that.
> ...


Ok I am calm now...Yea I was messing too...Yes I know there is talent on OIP. Have you caught one yetoke....:sleeping....How bout nowoke No pressure...they have only been here a month! You still got three weeks maybe four:letsdrink


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

there is still a few has been cobia fishermen left on OIP that dishes out a few tips every once in awhile lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Just trying to stir up some pier rivalry mid season:shedevil


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

> *John B. (4/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Matt09 (4/13/2009)*HAhahahahahhahahha.... Tell em
> ...


Your gay.:boo What does it matter what you have seen me catch, I don't care. Wake up and get out of your idiotcocky stage.
I can laug as long as i want, You always have something to say on this forum,:nonono Walk up to me on the pier and say something?.:looser


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, that was a mature response. as with Tex, i was joking with you. hence the oke icon, but apperently you saw it as a threat... whatever.



i assure you, i am not 'gay' or an idiot, ...cocky, yes...



but whatever, it is what it is.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I was joking too...I thought I was pretty clear about it...Cant we just all get along:grouphug


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

oh hell!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *[email protected] (4/13/2009)*Just trying to stir up some pier rivalry mid season:shedevil


Success! opcorn


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (4/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *[email protected] (4/13/2009)*Just trying to stir up some pier rivalry mid season:shedevil
> ...




haha, no kidding!



i'm going to the big dock at 8:30 if anyone wants to join...


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

My bad. Sorry for the blow up.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Soo, how bout the Kings?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

seen 4 at p cola today


----------

